# Need advice to finish this piece



## Jennfromoz (Nov 22, 2017)

Hello Ive started painting. This is supposed to be an impressionist acrylic painting of a reef with a boat. I hate it. It looks like a child painted it. What can I do to finish it so it looks more professional? I would really appreciate your professional advice. Thanks. Jen.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Is this from a photo? If it's from your imagination and your just starting, you should put this aside and paint an apple or something simple to get used to shading and blending. Once you can do a believable apple you may be able to adjust this.


----------

